
Coronavirus has conspiracy theorists and anti-5G campaigners working overtime - fyrefoxboy12
https://www.codastory.com/waronscience/coronavirus-has-conspiracy-theorists-and-anti-5g-campaigners-working-overtime/
======
adamleithp
In a world full of confusion and cynicism, I'm not surprised. This will only
continue unfortunately.

~~~
fyrefoxboy12
With conspiracy theorists, it's always: if something big and bad happens,
OBVIOUSLY someone is behind it.

they don't accept that real life isn't about good/bad dichotomy, that there
sometimes isn't a villain. bad things happen, and sometimes there isn't really
anyone to blame.

not an interesting story, so they retcon it

~~~
downshun
But your comment may make you sound like a conspiracy theorist on conspiracy
theorists, making them the villain.

~~~
fyrefoxboy12
touche

